# Pre CREST: soft start & compressor



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 19, 2007)

Hola. Acá dejo el diagrama de un pre-amp de CREST, que son famosos por su compresor.

Tiene entrada balanceada XLR pero se puede conectar una entrada común y mediante un jumper seleccionar la sensibilidad.
Tiene un circuito que selecciona el canal derecho para que sea estéreo (reproduce la entrada de la derecha) , mono (reproduce la izquierda) o puente (la izquierda pero invertida).

Usa todos componentes "conseguibles" y baratos.

El circuito cuando lo conectás empieza a subir el volumen lentamente.
También mide la corriente que pasa por el parlante y si es mucha, baja el volumen para protejer el parlante y los transistores. Para esto se pone una R de 0.1 ohms de unos 10W mas o menos dependiendo de la potencia del amplificador, en serie con el parlante. Osea, el + del parlante va a la salida del amplificador y el - con la R en serie a masa. El pre mide la tensión en la resistencia (copia fiel de la corriente) y si es grande, baja el volumen por un rato.
El trabajo de compresor lo hace el BF245.
Se pueden agregar otras protecciones, como por sobre tensió en la salida, sobre temperatura, caída de alimentación, etc.

Hay que calibrarlo para ajustar a qué nivel se dispara.

Bueno, acá va:


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 20, 2007)

Acá está un PCB que hice medio apurado, después subo la distribución de los componentes.


----------



## broka (Ago 20, 2007)

oye , pero el pcb que publicaste, es para la version LEFT y RIGHT o solo es left o right?
saludos compadre


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 21, 2007)

Hola. Es la versión del canal que tiene el inversor para modo brigde. En el canal que no lo usás no lo conectás y listo


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 25, 2007)

Y ya lo probaste Francisco? Lo tienes funcionando?
Me interesa mucho armar éste pre pero para un solo canal (un sub).
Si explicaras bien cúal hay que armar, te agradería.
Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 26, 2007)

Hola. No lo armé todavía porque estoy muy corto de tiempo pero lo simulé y funciona perfecto, además es un diseño de CREST!
El PCB es el mismo para los dos, sólo qe no vas a usar la parte de bridge


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 31, 2008)

francisco se puede adaptar a una potencia de 350w que hay en el foro?
saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 1, 2008)

Claro que sí. Sólo hay que hacer unos cálculos.
O si prefieres, experimentar al tanteo.


----------



## juanma (Abr 1, 2008)

Cual es la funcion del compressor?

Lo he visto por Internet y tengo un circuito en casa, pero no se para que sirve.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 1, 2008)

El compresor "comprime" la señal de entrada al amplificador.
Cuando hay un exceso de corriente o de tensión en la salida, baja el nivel de la entrada para que no se rompa nada.


----------



## andresssdj (Abr 1, 2008)

que calculos o que componentes hay que cambiar para adaptarlo? incluye led de clip?


----------



## cevv (Abr 2, 2008)

hOLA A TODOS!
    fRANCISCO DE QUE TAMAÑO SON LAS  PCB´.   Podrias explicar eso de las adaptaciones para  una  potencia determinada.    Por  ejemplo para  un amplificador de 1300w y otro de 400w.   De antemano muchas gracias,  y si  puedes enviarme las pcb por menaje privado con su respectivo tamaño te lo agradeceria,pues  es muy interezante este  circuito, y me extrañas que no lo allas  hecho.   hasta  luego.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 2, 2008)

Las placas están en tamaño real.
Lo que hay que cambiar es la resistencia sensora de corriente para ajustar el punto al cual se activa el compresor.


----------



## andresssdj (Abr 2, 2008)

hay alguna formula para calcularla o es al puro tanteo? tenes idea la que tiene puesta actualmente, para cuantos watts es? la resistencia va conectada a la salida del parlante?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 2, 2008)

Si no me fallan los cálculos (es probable que sí) la resistencia sensora que va en serie con el parlante es:

Rs = 0.33V / SQR(Rl x Po)

Rs: resistencia sensora
Rl: impedancia del parlante
Po: potencia de salida

SQR es raíz cuadrada.

La potencia de la resistencia es:

Pr = 0.11V^2 / Rs


Si tenés un simulador, armalo y calibralo bien ahí.


----------



## cronos (Abr 2, 2008)

es muy interesan te se lo voy a aplicar a un amplificador de 400w ya que no  tiene proteccion y lo estoy trabajando asi, gracias


----------



## andresssdj (Abr 3, 2008)

francisco, como puedo ponerle un led de clip a este pre?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 3, 2008)

Es otra cosa. Buscá algún circuito de clip. Creo haber visto algunos por el foro.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Abr 4, 2008)

perdon mi muy poca experiencia hace que no sepa lo que es un led de clip,  me podrian explicar, gracias


----------



## RALPH (May 1, 2008)

hola francisco . si me puedes explicar un poco mejor como conectar el current sense te lo agradeceria , tu dices que  que hay que poner una resistencia de 0.1 a 10 w  en serie con el parlante ,      el current sense como lo conecto entre la R y el parlante o no?. saludos


----------



## cevv (May 2, 2008)

RALPH ya  hiciste el preamplificador?


----------



## cevv (May 15, 2008)

francisco una  duda.  lo que pasa es que quiero  usar  este  pre  ya  que  tiene  salida  para  modo  puente.   quiero  hacer  4   canales  de  un  amplificador  de 400w, para  colocarlo  en  puente y de esa manera  obtener  dos  canales.
    Para  esto  debo  hacer  dos  tarjetas del  mismo  pre verdad?

otra  cosa, es que  tengo  una  tarjeta tipo  Qsc con  entrada   balanceada  y  si no me  equivoco  este  pre me  puede  servir  para  esto.   ya  la +(in)  es la  salida  normal  del  pre  y  la -(in)  es la salida inversa que el pre usa para la  funcion puente.  y  la  GND  es la misma que la del pre.
     no  creo  que  tenga  problemas  si  lo  uso  en  estas  configuraciones o si?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 15, 2008)

No, no tenés problemas con la entrada balanceada.
Según lo que entendí, con hacer 2 placas te alcanza, ya que tendrías 2 salidas "normales" y 2 salidas invertidas para usar en modo puente.

Ahora digo un detalle personal:
colocar dos amplificador caseros de 400W en puente es un tanto peligroso, yo JAMÁS lo haría.
Si los amplificador no son caseros y son profesionales (ya sean Yamaha, Peavey, Crest, Crown, etc), seguramente tienen compresores y opciones de colocarlos en modo puente, por lo que no necesitarías este pre adicional.


----------



## cevv (May 15, 2008)

franscisco el amplificador  es el de 400w  MELODY,  crees  que  pueda tener  problemas  con ese  amplificador.     Creo  que  tu  lo  ivas  hacer, y  por  cierto  que ha pasado  es un  buen amplificador  o no  cumple  tu  expectativas?

       El  otro  amplificador que pienso  hacer  en  puente  es el  de 400w  ladelec,  pero  ahi  que  modificar  algunas  cositas  primero.
   Que  sugerencias   me  das  al  respecto?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 15, 2008)

No, no lo armé.
Poner 800W en puente es una locura con circuitos experimentales.
Pregunta ¿Tenés un parlante de 1000W que sólo puedas aprovechar de esta forma?
Lo veo muy inestable


----------



## coolsoft (Sep 6, 2008)

hola Francisco me intriga una pregunta con respecto a la resistencia que toma la copia fiel de la corriente de salida o sea a donde va conectada la resistencia en el circuito... gracias


----------



## cevv (Nov 24, 2008)

alguien a realizado este preamplificador?

Estoy empezando hacer un amplificador crest que se encuentra en este foro.  y tambien este preamplificador para dicho amplificador.

        Si alguien a probado este pre, por favor espero sus sugerencias al respecto.


He aqui algunas imagenes del mismo.


----------



## alexx_57 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, les quiero ofrecer un diseño que hice de un circuito para proteger de cortocircuitos la salida de en amplificador, en realidad lo que hice fue tomar la idea del diseño del esquematico de crest que esta publicado en este post y le agregue a la salida un comparador hecho con un operacional. el funcionamiento es sencillo la señal que va al parlante pasa por la resistencia de .1R, la caida en esta resistencia es la decima parte  de la corriente que circula en ese momento, ej, si I=2A VR=200mV, esa tension es amplificada diez veces por los operacionales de entrada, luego es rectificada y filtrada,o sea que para una corriente de por ej: 2A se tendrian en la entrada del comparador aprox 2v(obviamente sin tener en cuenta que los 2v de entrada son rms y la caida en los diodos). y finalmente entra en el comparador, las salidas van conectadas a un 4066 que es un switch cuadruple que lo uso para encender en par de led's y las otras salidas estan conectadas con un preset que va en la salida de mi preamplificador de esta manera cuando la corriente se excede baja el volumen (seteado anteriormente mediante el preset), bueno aca les dejo un rar con los pcb, y el esquema hecho en proteus asi de paso lo pueden simular, yo lo arme y lo probe y funciona a la perfeccion pero igualmente quisiera que la gente del foro lo analice para ver si esta todo bien ya que el diseño de la parte del comparador etc. la hice yo  y quizas se puede mejorar, saludos!


----------



## cevv (Nov 28, 2008)

he aqui las imagenes del pre-crest...
repito: si alguien lo a realizado, espero sus sugerencia!
gracias!


----------

